# Appreciation for the "English Type"



## Jude rules (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi There! I would like to know if anyone would share the names of any of judges that show an appreciation for the "English Type" Goldens. I know a couple but would like to find more in the Northeast including Ontario and Quebec. 
Thank you!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't know how much it will help but you are more likely to get a fair shake with any difference in style under a breeder judge. 

All around judges seem more likely to reward the most common style in the ring m, flashiness, handlers and/or dogs with advertising. 

The big thing if you do have a different style is the dog must be structurally correct and possess strong breed type. I truly believe most breeder judges in general look at these things more than for a particular style. 

I look at who is judging in my area and if they are a Golden breeder I look at dogs they have owned or bred on K9Data. This can give you an idea what their personal preferences are. 

I hope others might be able to provide some specific names. I would be interested too since I just got a girl from Italy.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Michael Faulkner, Susan Hemminger, Tom Shultz, Donny S, Ainslie Mills


----------



## Jude rules (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you! 
AKC Judge Mrs. Christine E Calcinari I believe has put up this type.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't know if she gets out that way but Gloria Kerr


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Nancy Talbott, too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

LJack said:


> Don't know if she gets out that way but Gloria Kerr


She is in my signature photo:wink2:


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

She sure is.


----------



## Jude rules (Oct 9, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. Below is the list I came up with. Please know that this list has not been officially confirmed but rather collected through word of mouth and pictures from dog shows. Nor do I know if each individual is an AKC, CKC judge or both. If there is any objection by anyone on the list I will respectfully edit without hesitation. 
Happy showing!


Michael Faulkner
Christine Calcinari
Ainslie Mills
Gloria Kerr
Connie Gerstner Miller
Carol Gilbert
Peggy Beisel McllWaine
Jon Chase
Edd Bivin
Tom Shultz
Susan Hemminger
Donny S
June Smith
Laurie Dourmaux
Maureen Shaunessy
Louis Guy
Kay Gosling
Nancy Talbott


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Something you can also do is look up the judges on either AKC or Infodog. 

You can see who/what they've put up in the past. Check the judges on nearby shows too. 

You don't always get the full picture - but sometimes you can see patterns and or who normally shows what to them.

Also talk to other people who show what you have. They will help you out the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Some judges put up a certain style because that's what their *friends* show. Just sayin'.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Some judges put up a certain style because that's what their *friends* show. Just sayin'.


*laughing* That's the thought going through my head about 2 judges listed on the prior page.......


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

my list might be a little longer than 2 :wink2:



Megora said:


> *laughing* That's the thought going through my head about 2 judges listed on the prior page.......


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> my list might be a little longer than 2 :wink2:


I'm certain it is. There's a few other judges on that list who I am not 100% sure about without checking previous shows, but they ring a bell either what I've seen or heard.  

Also...

There's one judge on that list who I'd never show to because I've seen them (spouse, etc) grooming their dogs at shows and seen opinions stated elsewhere. There's inconsistencies between what they do and what they say about everyone else.


----------

